# Was bringt Service Level Gold bei Mindfactory?



## Panagianus (15. April 2014)

Orab: Ich wusste nicht wohin ich diesen Thread packen sollte, daher hab ich ihn in die Rumpelkammer gesteckt, falls es nen bessren Platz gibt bitte verschiben 
Nun zu meiner Frage:
Bei Mindfactory gobt es einen Service lvl gold, das kostet glaub ich so 5 Euro, aber was bringt dass wirklich? Oder behandeln die einfach alle Kubden gleich und ham es nötig einigen 5 Euro extra abzuzocken?
Ich würde mich freuen wenn jmd Erfahrungswerte hier reinschreibt


----------



## the.hai (15. April 2014)

Is doch alles erklärt:

http://m.mindfactory.de/info_center.php/icID/18

Ich klicks imer weg. Ich finde, man sollte als kunde immer guten service bekommen, das gold level suggeriert was anderes. Auch ohne gold level hat man seine rechte bei problemen und der direktaustausch wäre vlt der einzigste vorteil.


----------



## Panagianus (15. April 2014)

Das hab ich schon gelesen die Frage ist nur obs wenn mans nicht gekauft hat schlechter / unkonfortabler geht oder ob dies einfach genau so machen


----------



## orca113 (15. April 2014)

Also ich hatte es bei zwei Bestellungen drin und es war für die Katz.

Bin auch nicht schneller oder langsamer bedient worden als ohne. Die 5€ kann man sparen


----------



## Panagianus (15. April 2014)

Ja gut auf nen Tag kommt es ja auch nicht an wenn mans umbedingt superschnell ghaben will kann man ja Expresslieferung ankreuzen, mir gehts eher um das mit dem Direktaustausch, auch wenn ich nicht hoffe dass irgendwas kaputtgeht


----------



## Foxm83 (15. April 2014)

Naja, ich hatte es auch mal für ne Bestellung genommen, weil ich Sachen bis spätestens einem Freitag gebraucht habe. Wohlgemerkt dienstags bestellt und alles war auf Lager markiert, und unter Bemerkung drum gebeten bis Freitag auszuliefern. Und trotzdem ging es nicht schneller bzw. bevorzugt, so wie es suggeriert wird. Ware ging erst Freitag Abend in den Versand und die Lieferung kam dann erst am Montag an. Also, kann man getrost weglassen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. April 2014)

Kenn ich nicht, brauch ich nicht und alles was bestellt wurde kam Zeitnah ohne Umwege durchs wilde Kurdistan oder so.


----------



## Pixekgod (15. April 2014)

wen die Ware defekt ist müssen sie sie auch tauschen egal ob gold oder nicht


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (15. April 2014)

--------------kann gelöscht werden----------


----------



## slaper688 (15. April 2014)

Du bekommst Ware die Original verpackt ist(Folie drum) hab 2 mal ohne Gold Service bestellt und die Ware war schon mal unterwegs gewesen  aber ok find ich nicht in Ordnung so was .


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (15. April 2014)

Na da würde ich mich aber beschweren, das man für den NP gebrauchte Waren bekommt. Ich lass son Kram immer weg. Ist genauso Sinnlos wie bei manchen Seiten die bearbeitungsgebühr.


----------



## Painkiller (15. April 2014)

Bevor Vermutungen und gefährliches Halbwissen die Runde macht, fragt doch einfach mal direkt hier nach:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...nlineshops/262088-der-mindfactory-thread.html

Für was haben wir denn die Jungs und Mädels sonst bei uns im Forum?  

Gruß
Pain


----------



## Panagianus (15. April 2014)

Was es theoretisch für Vorteile hat haben wir ja alle schon gelesen, ich wollte nur wissen ob man die Vorteile wirklich hat und ob es sonstige Nachteile ohne gold gibt


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (15. April 2014)

Ich habe schon ohne GOld level bestellt. und das teil war kaputt und trotzdem gleich ein neues bekommen !


----------

